# Wusthof Edge Guards



## dspiel (Jan 29, 2002)

Hey anyone know where I can buy Wusthof Edge Guards online ? I cant seem to find a site selling them.


----------



## foodie jeff (Nov 10, 2001)

These guards are not made by Wusthof, but I assume they would work:

http://www.cutleryandmore.com/shop/cat.asp?family=69

http://www.justknives101.com/Knife_S...ge_guard1.html


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Also try:

Broadway Panhandler

Knife Merchant

Chef's Catalog

-- just about any site that sells knives probably sells some sort of guard as well.


----------



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

Generic knife guards seem to work for all knives, including Wusthof: just be sure you buy the right length for your blade. I believe I bought mine from both Bridge Kitchenware (bridgekitchenware.com) and Professional Cutlery Direct (cutlery.com).


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

One thing I discovered yesterday: Globals do not necessarily fit into those new translucent plastic guards that snap over the blade like a suitcase. I really like those new ones, since they won't slip off the way the old style edge guards do, but they won't work for everything. Be aware, and don't spned your money unwisely!


----------



## dspiel (Jan 29, 2002)

Also I heard that globals dont have any kind of warranty on them, kind of ****** considering how much you pay for them.


----------

